# Enermax Aquafusion 240



## S1L (28. Juni 2020)

Guten Tag,

die Ernemax Aquafusion 240 ist meine erste AIO.

Sie kühlt einen 7700k (4,9Ghz Oc 1,25v) auf 68° im Load, was für mich vollkommen in Ordnung ist.

Es hiess die Pumpen von Enermax sind recht leise, das lese ich hier im Forum und auch in etlichen Youtube-Reviews über die AIO. 

Die Pumpe läuft standardmüssig mit 3000rpm, was ich deutlich, und wirklich sehr deutlich höre.. es ist eine Art hochfrequenter durchgängiger Ton, kein Rattern, Klackern oder Sonstiges. Sobald ich die Pumpe auf ca 2200rpm manuell regel, höre ich nichtsmehr.

Die Temperaturen bleiben so ziemlich die selben.

Ich lese sehr oft dass man die Pumpen nicht regeln soll und in Standard-RPM laufen lÃ¤sst. Aber das ist einfach zu laut.

Hat jemand Erfahrung und kann mir sagen ob die Pumpe ggf anfälliger mit weniger RPM wird, bzw hat jemand Langzeiterfahrung damit gesammelt? 

Die AIO gefällt mir sehr und ich würde sie gern behalten, weiß aber nicht ob es vllt ne Art Montagsmodell ist oder ob es einfach normal ist das die Pumpe diesen Ton bei dieser RPM abgibt. Wie gesagt, es ist kein StÃ¶rgerÃ¤usch auszumachen, lediglich dieser hochfrequente Ton.

Gräusche.



Ich habe eben mal versucht das GerÃ¤usch aufzunehmen, habe leider nur ein Mic am Headset, aber ihr könnt euch einen Eindruck vom Ton machen:

 Pumpengeräusch


----------



## nekro- (29. Juni 2020)

Bei so einem Mini Loop ist es eigentlich egal ob 2000 oder 3000rpm. Nimm die 2000 und gut ist


----------



## IICARUS (30. Juni 2020)

Da dürfte nichts passieren und da die Temperaturen sich nicht ändert reicht der Durchfluss gut aus. Genaueres dazu kann ehe nur der Hersteller dazu was sagen. Zumindest ist mir von Enermax hierzu nichts bekannt.


----------



## S1L (2. Juli 2020)

Danke für die Antworten, so richtig glücklich bin ich damit aber nicht im Wissen zu sein dass die AIO bei 3000 RPM diesen Ton von sich gibt. Hab nem Reviewer auf Youtube geschrieben, der mir antwortete dass seine Enermax Aquafusion mucksmäuschen-still bei 3000 RPM war..


----------

